

Offering Snowden Aid, WikiLeaks Gets Back in the Game - areski
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/24/world/offering-snowden-aid-wikileaks-gets-back-in-the-game.html

======
mtgx
How Lindsey Graham and others like him must read this: "Spy and traitor
Snowden, seeks help from terrorist organization, Wikileaks"

------
contingencies
Back in the game? Wikileaks is as at the forefront of global human rights
protection. Along with the Pirate Party, Wikileaks are _the only_ group
proposing political change that is remotely in line with the technical reality
that the world's youth are already familiar with. They are at once daring,
unceasingly active and morally reasoned.

By contrast, individual old-world political or journalistic entities that may
be said to share even _one_ of the above properties are few and far between.

A more appropriate title would be _NY Times Journalists Stick Heads Back in
the Sand_.

